
The most useful under-used feature of email - ses4j
https://ses4j.github.io/2015/12/01/the-most-useful-under-used-feature-of-email/
======
knughit
Better to register your own domain name, and give every website a different
address. And if you don't need to have a relationship, use throwaway account
like mailinator..

------
joezydeco
_" If you sign up for some website that requires an email address (especially
if they might spam), using a + alias lets you create a filter for the stuff
they send"_

It's a great idea...but I'm encountering more and more sites that reject your
email address outright if a + is in there anywhere.

~~~
ses4j
Do you think they're intentionally blacklisting the +, or are they just
writing sloppy validation/regexes that aren't up to the spec?

~~~
joezydeco
Hard to say.

I've encountered it on some very large and famous websites, so I'm thinking
it's not always the fault of a bad regex.

